# Manual for Aerbus



## Bud Brownfield (Jul 12, 2003)

I recently purchased a '94 Aerbus (Rexhall) XT35 with a GMC 454 engine. I'm having a problem getting an Aerbus owners manual; I have all the equipment books but no RExhall book.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Jay Raymer (Jul 12, 2003)

Manual for Aerbus

Hi Bud,
Try going to www.rexhall.com and order the books you need from them. Or you can try to locate a dealer near you and possibly get it from them.


----------

